# RCZ-Glaskugel: Wartezimmer, Spekulationen, Austausch



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
um den Faden für die RCZ-Angebote/-Newsletter einigermaßen übersichtlich zu halten, ist hier Platz zum Fabulieren über Lagerbestände und gemeinsames working-days-Zählen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (27. Dezember 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wo wir grad über 20 working days schreibne: Hat schon jemand seine Selva bekommen?


Wann haste denn bestellt? Die ist in den letzten Wochen ja immer wieder aufgetaucht...
Ein paar scheinen sie schon bekommen zu haben, sagt der "Gebraucht"-Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OmarLittle (27. Dezember 2022)

Sorry für OT in der ersten Antwort, aber deine Signatur scheint mir gerade hier sehr treffend zu sein.

On Topic: Ich hab mich durch den Newsletterterror während der Feiertage natürlich auch breit schlagen lassen, was zu bestellen (E13 LG1 plus Vorderrad, Hinterrad hab ich schon).
Spannende Erkenntnis: Der Code konnte nur angewendet werden, wenn kein anderer Artikel im Warenkorb war (egal, ob de/fr/en ausgewählt war). Wollte noch Vorbauten dazu bestellen (auch gelb, also gleiches Lager). Kennt das Problem jemand? Oder ist das "normal" ?

Edit: grrr, zu lang getippt. Dann halt zweite Antwort.


----------



## prolink (27. Dezember 2022)

Der Code geht nur 1x bei dem Artikel wo er angegeben ist


----------



## snooze (27. Dezember 2022)

Der Weihnachtsmann hatte Verspätung, RS Zeb, am 14.11. bestellt kam heute!
Cura 4 Set am 13.11. bestellt, kam Freitag (23.) an. Alles soweit im Rahmen der 20 Working Days .


----------



## silent2608 (27. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Wann haste denn bestellt? Die ist in den letzten Wochen ja immer wieder aufgetaucht...
> Ein paar scheinen sie schon bekommen zu haben, sagt der "Gebraucht"-Markt.



Bitte? Das sind Projektaufgaben, welche _schweren Herzens _nicht mehr zustande kommen. Ein wenig Mitgefühl kann man hier ja wohl erwarten.



OmarLittle schrieb:


> Spannende Erkenntnis: Der Code konnte nur angewendet werden, wenn kein anderer Artikel im Warenkorb war (egal, ob de/fr/en ausgewählt war). Wollte noch Vorbauten dazu bestellen (auch gelb, also gleiches Lager). Kennt das Problem jemand? Oder ist das "normal" ?



Ist normal.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Dezember 2022)

Hat einer schon ne Selva aus der Spätsommerzeit?


----------



## xrage2 (28. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand Infos zu FOX - 36er - Gabeln ?


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (28. Dezember 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hat einer schon ne Selva aus der Spätsommerzeit?


Hier hatte die jemand schon bekommen, ne weitere ist noch im Bikemarkt...war vor 3 Wochen.



xrage2 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos zu FOX - 36er - Gabeln ?


Inwiefern? 
N Kumpel hat sich eine der Performance Elite 36er bestellt, aber glaub noch nix bekommen.


----------



## Schn33fraese (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe heute die SRAM G2 Bremsen vom 17.11. bekommen. Der GLS Fahrer hat im Auto sogar gewartet, bis ich vom Dachgeschoß unten war und das Paket reingeholt hatte.


----------



## mr.fish (28. Dezember 2022)

Was sagt die Glaskugel zur Lyrik Ultimate ausm Oktober? Ich hab noch nix gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (28. Dezember 2022)

140er Pike von Ende Oktober ist unterwegs, ex1700 von Ende September noch nicht.


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

29er Lyrik ultimates vom Oktober sind heute gekommen


----------



## mr.fish (28. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> 29er Lyrik ultimates vom Oktober sind heute gekommen


Schön zu hören! Was für ein Modelljahr und Offset ist da jetzt gekommen?


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

2022 und 51mm
Es wurde ohne Nachricht zugestellt
Sie mal ob versendet


----------



## mr.fish (28. Dezember 2022)

Danke! Meine Bestellung ist auf "En course", meines Verständnisses nach heißt das sie ist noch nicht verschickt, oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## prolink (28. Dezember 2022)

Stimmt leider. Bei mir kommt auch noch eine. Die ist auch noch nicht verschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosing (28. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lyrik vom 27.10. ist jetzt auch "complete", und wird laut tracking für den Versand vorbereitet (d.h. Label gedruckt). Email gab es noch keine dazu.
Die Lyrik vom 3.12. weiterhin "en cours".


----------



## mr.fish (28. Dezember 2022)

gosing schrieb:


> Meine Lyrik vom 27.10. ist jetzt auch "complete", und wird laut tracking für den Versand vorbereitet (d.h. Label gedruckt). Email gab es noch keine dazu.
> Die Lyrik vom 3.12. weiterhin "en cours".


Ich hab auch am 27.10. bestellt, dann bin ich mal optimistisch dass meine auch bald kommt. Dann kann ich schonmal den passenden Airshaft bestellen, dann ist meine Airshaft Sammlung bald komplett😅


----------



## AgentZero0 (28. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> N Kumpel hat sich eine der Performance Elite 36er bestellt, aber glaub noch nix bekommen.


Hab auch eine bestellt, aber das war am 10.12.
Ich hoff mal auf Ende Februar bei mir


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lyrik vom 3.11. steht jetzt auch auf complete. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wann die eintrifft.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Hier hatte die jemand schon bekommen, ne weitere ist noch im Bikemarkt...war vor 3 Wochen.
> 
> 
> Inwiefern?
> N Kumpel hat sich eine der Performance Elite 36er bestellt, aber glaub noch nix bekommen.


Ahh, 29er sind schon raus? Ich hab 650B bestellt. Hat da schon wer was bekommen?


----------



## Flo7 (28. Dezember 2022)

Eine Lyrik von 27.10 ist bei mir auch angekündigt. Bin gespannt ob sie 42mm Offset hat sonst geht sie retour.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Hier hatte die jemand schon bekommen, ne weitere ist noch im Bikemarkt...war vor 3 Wochen.


Finde ich lustig, denn das mit dem Wiederverkauf zu einem höheren Preis scheint nicht zu klappen. Selbst die Gabeln bei Alutech sind seit Monaten im Sale. Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Selva nicht besser geht bei dem Preis aber es liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass nicht jährlich ein Superlativ im Namen hinzugefügt wird.

Davon abgesehen ist die Gabel selbst beim RCZ Preis von 460,- kein so gutes Schnäppchen, wenn man kein Zubehör dazu bekommt. Das kostet, so das mitgelieferte CTS nicht passt, auch mal schnell 150,- und schon sind wir bei einer aktuellen Lyrik im Sale.


----------



## prolink (29. Dezember 2022)

naja von Formula Produkten lasse ich die Finger. bin schon lange genug dabei um das zu wissen 
aber vielleicht ist es ja besser geworden als früher


----------



## PORTEX77 (29. Dezember 2022)

Schn33fraese schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die SRAM G2 Bremsen vom 17.11. bekommen. Der GLS Fahrer hat im Auto sogar gewartet, bis ich vom Dachgeschoß unten war und das Paket reingeholt hatte.


Mein GLS Fahrer hat das nasse , zerquetschte Paket in den Flur geschmissen und ist abgehauen, obwohl ich zuhause war


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab bei der 650b Selva jetzt mal nachgehakt - vielleicht nimmt Nieves mir ja eine Entscheidung ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Dezember 2022)

Warum geht bei mir der RCZXZG Code für die zeb nicht? (ich habs tatsächlich noch nie geschafft dort was zu bestellen). Egl ob FR, EN, DE, AT... (aktuelles ZEB Angebot)


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (29. Dezember 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich habs tatsächlich noch nie geschafft dort was zu bestellen). Egl ob FR, EN, DE, AT... (aktuelles ZEB Angebot)


Dann einfach wahllos irgendwas bestellen - so machen das die meistens bei RCZ, hab ich manchmal das Gefühl.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Dezember 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Dann einfach wahllos irgendwas bestellen - so machen das die meistens bei RCZ, hab ich manchmal das Gefühl.


Ich hab die Teilenummer eingegeben. dann gehts. Aber brauchen tu ich das Ding eigtl. nicht hahahahaha

Erste Bestellung, und schon benehme ich mich wie alle hier. Das ist ja erbärmlich haha


----------



## goldencore (29. Dezember 2022)

Meine am 17.11 bestellte Zeb ist per DPD auf dem Weg zu mir und kommt heute.


----------



## michael66 (29. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eine Lyrik von 27.10 ist bei mir auch angekündigt. Bin gespannt ob sie 42mm Offset hat sonst geht sie retour.


Falls du keine Verwendung hast dann sag bitte Bescheid um welche Lyrik es sich handelt 👍🏻🙂


----------



## Remux (29. Dezember 2022)

Man mag es kaum glauben aber die 51er Offset kann man auch fahren 🤭 tue ich sogar schon am dritten Rad und ich behaupte, dass das die meisten ohne direkten Vergleich nicht mal merken


----------



## boarderking (29. Dezember 2022)

Wie viele ZEB habt ihr schon bestellt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Dezember 2022)

boarderking schrieb:


> Wie viele ZEB habt ihr schon bestellt?


Eine, die ich vermulich net brauchen werd haha


----------



## sammy12300 (29. Dezember 2022)

Hab gerade eine Paketankündigung von rcz bekommen. Hab aber das Problem, dass ich bei bestem Wissen und Gewissen wirklich nicht weiß was in dem Paket drin sein könnte...😂Kennt hier noch jemand das Problem? Selbst nach Mailrecherche keine Ahnung. Ich bin wirklich gespannt 🤘👍Coole Sache eigentlich 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (29. Dezember 2022)

Pike, Lyrik´s von 27.10 sind mal angekündigt...


----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2022)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Eine, die ich vermulich net brauchen werd haha


Ich will glaub ne Zweite für mein Levo.

Aber nicht teurer als die Erste für 253€ inklusive Versand 😍


----------



## Waldschleicher (29. Dezember 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Mein GLS Fahrer hat das nasse , zerquetschte Paket in den Flur geschmissen und ist abgehauen, obwohl ich zuhause war


Das Paket wurde nicht übergeben, also auch keine Unterschrift? Das würden die bei mir nur einmal machen...


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Dezember 2022)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich will glaub ne Zweite für mein Levo.
> 
> Aber nicht teurer als die Erste für 253€ inklusive Versand 😍


Das Ding hat mich mit Versand 266,55 gekostet. Wenn ich sie weiter gebe, dann kommt da auch noch der Versand zum Käufer dazu.


----------



## Flo7 (30. Dezember 2022)

Eine Lyrik ist angekommen, sogar aftermarket!


----------



## gosing (30. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eine Lyrik ist angekommen, sogar aftermarket!


Same, Lyrik FS-LYRK-ULT-C3 180mm, 42mm offset, Charger 2.1 RC2, maxle stealth, plus 2 Token, Kralle und Kotflügel.
Meine kam jedoch in schwarzer Verpackung, drinnen alles aber 1:1 wie bei @Flo7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Dezember 2022)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das Paket wurde nicht übergeben, also auch keine Unterschrift? Das würden die bei mir nur einmal machen...


Ne nix Unterschrift.

GLS selbst kündigt ja im Tracking schon an, bei nichtantreffen das Paket sonstwo zuzustellen (ohne Abstell okay ,Ablageort jemals angegeben zu haben)

Ich versuche den Laden zu vermeiden, die sind einfach nur mies, an drei unterschiedlichen Wohnorten bis jetzt so erlebt.

Im Falle von rcz gehts leider nicht anders. Wobei eins der letzten Pakete über DPD kam komischerweise..

Die sind zwar auch nicht viel besser(haben versucht mir n zerdepperten Karton mit nem Lrs in die Hand zu drücken, als ich gesagt habe ich verweigere die Annahme, ist der Fahrer weggelaufen 😂🤭), GLS ist allerdings nicht zu toppen...

(Mag woanders vielleicht nicht so sein, sind nur meine Erfahrungen)


----------



## goldencore (30. Dezember 2022)

Die absteigende Folge elender Beschäftigungsverhältnisse geht nach meinem Augenschein so:
DHL - DPD - GLS - Hermes. Autos und Menschen sehen auch in dieser Reihenfolge zunehmend abgeranzter aus.
Zeitdruck haben die alle. Das ist eine Ausbeuter-Branche per excellence!

Der DHL Frau konnte ich kaum ein paar Euro als Weihnachtsdank in die Hand drücken, weil sie schon wieder halb die Treppe runter war. Dabei besteht gefühlt ein Drittel ihres Jobs darin mir Fahrradteile zuzustellen.


----------



## Remux (30. Dezember 2022)

Meine ZEB Select vom 14.12. ist angeblich auch schon versendet bzw steht auf complete. Ich bin entsetzt 😳

Die Gls Sendungsnummer ist aber zumindest unbekannt


----------



## gosing (30. Dezember 2022)

Bzgl Sendungs-Nummer, bei mir hat es geholfen die in 17track.net zu packen, der hat dann die der französischen Post aufgelöst, das DPD übernehmen wird und mir die last-mile Tracking nummer gegeben mit der dann auch die DPD Website umgehen konnte.


----------



## aibeekey (30. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> sogar aftermarket!



Die Pike 27.5 auch. War mega überrascht, hatte ich noch nie bei RCZ.


----------



## Waldschleicher (30. Dezember 2022)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ne nix Unterschrift.
> 
> GLS selbst kündigt ja im Tracking schon an, bei nichtantreffen das Paket sonstwo zuzustellen (ohne Abstell okay ,Ablageort jemals angegeben zu haben)


Dann ist es doch ganz einfach: was ich nicht bei Übernahme gegenzeichennen kann, ist im Falle eines Falles nicht zugestellt. Paypal ist da sehr konsequent...


----------



## Bergziegel_MTB (30. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Eine Lyrik ist angekommen, sogar aftermarket!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1610134Anhang anzeigen 1610135Anhang anzeigen 1610136Anhang anzeigen 1610137


Scheisse, das ist genau die, auf die ich gewartet und dann doch verpasst habe. Gratz!


----------



## mr.fish (30. Dezember 2022)

Bergziegel_MTB schrieb:


> Scheisse, das ist genau die, auf die ich gewartet und dann doch verpasst habe. Gratz!


Ich bräuchte eigentlich auch genau die, werde mich aber dann doch mit 51mm und einem neuen Airshaft zufrieden geben müssen. Also falls jemand 150mm abzugeben hat, gerne melden!


----------



## Diddo (30. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> 29er Lyrik ultimates vom Oktober sind heute gekommen



Ich warte noch auf meine mit 150mm


----------



## Ghoste (30. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand den https://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-l-tjddjhlt-biduyyhdkr-jk/ ROCKSHOX REAR Shock Deluxe RT3 185x55mm Black (130852) = 81.99e anstatt 313.73e abgreifen können?

Leider wohl nicht auf Lager, kommt da noch was die Tage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3ullit (30. Dezember 2022)

ZEB 10.12 bestellt, Lieferung soll morgen erfolgen, dann kann ich wohl bald anfangen Zubehör bestellen, ich will das mit dem Smashpot und der Ava-Dämpfung ausprobieren


----------



## Flo7 (30. Dezember 2022)

3ullit schrieb:


> ZEB 10.12 bestellt, Lieferung soll morgen erfolgen, dann kann ich wohl bald anfangen Zubehör bestellen, ich will das mit dem Smashpot und der Ava-Dämpfung ausprobieren



Ultimate 29“?


----------



## youdontknow (30. Dezember 2022)

Die MT5 mit HC Hebeln hat nicht schon zufällig bekommen?


----------



## 3ullit (30. Dezember 2022)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Ultimate 29“?


Ne, die wäre ja zu Schade, die Charger RC


----------



## Tobinofear (30. Dezember 2022)

Diese Woche ist die im Oktober bestellte Formular Cura 4 tatsächlich angekommen


----------



## Schn33fraese (31. Dezember 2022)

Am 22.12. die Zeb R 29 bestellt, da steht seit heute auch vollständig. Die Zeb ultimate 27.5 vom 4.11. ist immer noch en course.


----------



## simonda (31. Dezember 2022)

Falls sich jemand die gleiche Frage gestellt hat so sind Gewichte vom XR1850:
VR 848g HR 948g


----------



## prolink (31. Dezember 2022)

das sind eigentlich XR1850
welche Naben sind da verbaut? 3Pawl oder Ratchet


----------



## Flo7 (31. Dezember 2022)

prolink schrieb:


> das sind eigentlich XR1850
> welche Naben sind da verbaut? 3Pawl oder Ratchet



Ich hab auf diversen Secondhand Seiten die XR1850 mit 25mm und ratchet gefunden... Keine Ahnung ob die von RCZ auch Ratchet haben.

Wobei aktuelle Naben von DT alle Ratchet haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (31. Dezember 2022)

ja ab 2022. steht aber kein Modeljahr dabei
RCZ Lotto


----------



## Remux (1. Januar 2023)

Was ist eigentlich genau der Unterschied von der zeb select 22 auf 23? Hab jetzt auch ms
Die 23er bestellt und die 22er kommt die Tage. Ist die Frage welche tunen


----------



## Flo7 (1. Januar 2023)

Remux schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich genau der Unterschied von der zeb select 22 auf 23? Hab jetzt auch ms
> Die 23er bestellt und die 22er kommt die Tage. Ist die Frage welche tunen



Die 23er hat die Möglichkeit Entlüftungsventile im Casting zu montieren.


----------



## prolink (1. Januar 2023)

das geht aber schnell das die nicht mehr produziert wird


----------



## Stuntfrosch (1. Januar 2023)

prolink schrieb:


> das geht aber schnell das die nicht mehr produziert wird
> Anhang anzeigen 1611427


Morgen kommt das 24er Modell 😁


----------



## Remux (1. Januar 2023)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Die 23er hat die Möglichkeit Entlüftungsventile im Casting zu montieren.


es steht überall die hätte schon debonair+ verbaut. Ist das dann ein Zwitter Airshaft ohne Buttercups oder der alte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (1. Januar 2023)

Remux schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich genau der Unterschied von der zeb select 22 auf 23? Hab jetzt auch ms
> Die 23er bestellt und die 22er kommt die Tage. Ist die Frage welche tunen



War da bei der Vorstellung nicht irgendwas, dass sich die Büchsenlänge bei den 23er Modellen unterscheidet zwischen günstigeren Varianten und rauf zur Ultimate?
Hab da in Erinnerung, dass es bei der Vorstellung Gemecker gab, dass es dann nicht mehr das gleiche sei, wenn man eine günstige ZEB zur Ultimate pimpen möchte, weil das Casting "schlechter" ist als beim Topmodell.

Edit: hier ist es:








						Neue RockShox Pike, Lyrik, Zeb: Federgabel Neuheiten 2023 im Überblick
					

Neue Federgabeln von RockShox! Pike, Lyrik und Zeb neu konstruiert und mit technischen Finessen gespickt. In diesem Artikel geben wir euch einen Überblick.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Nur die Ultimate Variante hat die Ultimate Buchsen


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Januar 2023)

Soooo, liebe Glaskugel, wann kommt mein Niner RLT? 
Heute konnte ich nicht mehr wiederstehen- selbst bei 220€ Versand (ja, echt ) preislich unschlagbar. Nee, ist nicht sonderlich hübsch, aber damit komme ich künftig unverschwitzt früh auf Arbeit an. Schutzbleche dran, dann geht es auch im Regen.
Hoffentlich passt alles. _freufreu_


----------



## ratz90 (2. Januar 2023)

prolink schrieb:


> das sind eigentlich XR1850
> welche Naben sind da verbaut? 3Pawl oder Ratchet



Hatte mal die E1850 von RCZ im Einsatz, waren soweit ich es erkennen konnte baugleich zur 1900er Serie -  sprich 370 Naben und die günstigen geösten Felgen.
Würde also 3 Pawl erwarten.


----------



## Diddo (2. Januar 2023)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meine mit 150mm



Kam heute ohne Ankündigung


----------



## mr.fish (3. Januar 2023)

Meine Lyrik aus dem Oktober ist für heute angekündigt.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Januar 2023)

Bei allem Genörgel bzw. Chaos rund um RCZ muss ich mal ne Lanze für den Mailservice (Nieves) brechen: Gestern per Mail an ne Rückerstattung erinnert (hatten was falsches geliefert, was ich Rücksendelabel von RCZ zurückgeschickt habe) und heute war das Geld da inkl. Mail zur Rechnungskorrektur.
Meine Änderung der Lieferadresse wg. Umzug wurde heute nach 6 min beantwortet und geändert.

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach n glücklichen Moment erwischt - andere Mails sind auch mal ins Leere gelaufen - aber das war schon rekordverdächtig.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. Januar 2023)

Habe bisher eine Bestellung erlebt, die Zeb Select 29/170.
Hat alles reibungslos funktioniert und ich werde sie zu allem Überfluß sogar selber fahren.
Kommt ungetunt ins Hello Dave.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (3. Januar 2023)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Zeb Select





Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> ungetunt





Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> selber fahren


...im Kontext von ner RCZ-Bestellung ist das ungefähr so, als würde man in Bielefeld n Einhorn und Nessie bei ner Partie Schach überraschen.


----------



## AgentZero0 (3. Januar 2023)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> ...im Kontext von ner RCZ-Bestellung ist das ungefähr so, als würde man in Bielefeld n Einhorn und Nessie bei ner Partie Schach überraschen.


----------



## xforce1 (3. Januar 2023)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Bei allem Genörgel bzw. Chaos rund um RCZ muss ich mal ne Lanze für den Mailservice (Nieves) brechen: Gestern per Mail an ne Rückerstattung erinnert (hatten was falsches geliefert, was ich Rücksendelabel von RCZ zurückgeschickt habe) und heute war das Geld da inkl. Mail zur Rechnungskorrektur.
> Meine Änderung der Lieferadresse wg. Umzug wurde heute nach 6 min beantwortet und geändert.
> 
> Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach n glücklichen Moment erwischt - andere Mails sind auch mal ins Leere gelaufen - aber das war schon rekordverdächtig.


Naja der Laden hat zwar seine Eigenheiten die nicht jeder mag, aber im Vergleich zu so manch anderem Shop, wie Fahrrad.de, Probikeshop und auch Rose schneidet der RCZ Kundenservice eher besser ab.
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das der first Level Support bei RCZ eine one man oder besser gesagt one women show ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TearZz (3. Januar 2023)

Warum müssen denn ständig irgendwelche Experten den RCZ Hauptthread zuspammen mit ihrem Dünnschiss. Nun is wieder zu, wäre mal entspannt wenn man nach der Arbeit einfach mal den NL durchschauen kann und sich dann zu ärgern, dass die interessanten Sachen schon weg sind ...


----------



## Steefan (3. Januar 2023)

Evtl. könnte man ja temporär wieder den alten RCZ-Thread nutzen?






						RCZ Bikeshop
					

nicht viel was gscheites. schaut eher so aus als ob sie was los werden wollen billiges Shimano zeug. Bremsen Shifter usw. nichts was sich auszahlt




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (3. Januar 2023)

TearZz schrieb:


> Warum müssen denn ständig irgendwelche Experten den RCZ Hauptthread zuspammen mit ihrem Dünnschiss. Nun is wieder zu, wäre mal entspannt wenn man nach der Arbeit einfach mal den NL durchschauen kann und sich dann zu ärgern, dass die interessanten Sachen schon weg sind ...


So ging es mir auch! Richtig nervig. Wo bekomme ich jetzt meinen regelmäßigen Newsletter? Der offizielle erreicht mich ja leider nicht...


----------



## Stetox (3. Januar 2023)

Pike Ultimate 29" aus ~Oktober kam heute in Originalverpackung an 😎


----------



## null-2wo (3. Januar 2023)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch ganz einfach: was ich nicht bei Übernahme gegenzeichennen kann, ist im Falle eines Falles nicht zugestellt. Paypal ist da sehr konsequent...


kann man schon machen, geht dann zu lasten des fahrers. muss man sich halt überlegen wie gut man den leiden kann


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Januar 2023)

null-2wo schrieb:


> kann man schon machen, geht dann zu lasten des fahrers. muss man sich halt überlegen wie gut man den leiden kann


Damit meinte ich natürlich, wenn ein Paket schlampig/beschädigt einfach ins Haus geschmissen wird. Wie geschildert durchnässt etc.
Andernfalls kann man ja einfach die Annahme verweigern und gut ist.


----------



## null-2wo (3. Januar 2023)

wie gesagt, falls pakete auf der last mile verloren gehen und es keinen zustellnachweis gibt, zahlt der fahrer den sendungswert aus eigener tasche. passiert aber max. drei mal, dann fliegt er (bzw wird nicht mehr beauftragt).


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (3. Januar 2023)

TearZz schrieb:


> Warum müssen denn ständig irgendwelche Experten den RCZ Hauptthread zuspammen mit ihrem Dünnschiss. Nun is wieder zu, wäre mal entspannt wenn man nach der Arbeit einfach mal den NL durchschauen kann und sich dann zu ärgern, dass die interessanten Sachen schon weg sind ...



Heißt ja nicht, dass er für immer zu ist 
(Essen, Trinken, Prämse entlüften, Schlafi, Lage Sondieren etc.. )


----------



## BockAufBiken (3. Januar 2023)

Meine Lyrik von Anfang November ist auch heute gekommen. Alles wie beschrieben mit Tokens und Schutzblech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. Januar 2023)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Habe bisher eine Bestellung erlebt, die Zeb Select 29/170.
> Hat alles reibungslos funktioniert und ich werde sie zu allem Überfluß sogar selber fahren.
> Kommt ungetunt ins Hello Dave.


----------



## G.Fahr (4. Januar 2023)

http://go.mail-coach.com/t/r-B27681635EE2E6372540EF23F30FEDED


----------



## patrick78 (4. Januar 2023)

Hat zufällig jemand ne Pike oder Lyrik mit 
27,5"
160mm
Boost
bekommen, die abgegeben wird?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. Januar 2023)

falscher FW , sorry.


----------



## Remux (4. Januar 2023)

Die Zeb select aus Mitte Dezember kam eben an. 
Laut MST ist es übrigens egal ob 2021 oder 2023 hinsichtlich Tuningbasis.

Da aber ohnehin erst Ende Februar wieder Termine frei sind, warte ich mal auf die Lieferung der 23er Zeb.


----------



## harni (4. Januar 2023)

Servus
Hatte von euch schon mal jemand Teillieferungen bei RCZ?

Hatte lauter Kleinkram mit einem einheitlichen Rabattcode vom November und nur die Bremsen bekommen. Am Lieferschein steht auch der Rest drauf.
Hab per Mail aber bereits angefragt ob der Rest storniert wurde oder noch kommt.
Gruß harni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (4. Januar 2023)

Am 22.12. die Zeb R 29 bestellt, heute kam eine Zeb select  Das ist quasi mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit geliefert. Und DPD hat auch geklingelt 🕺


----------



## Cuthepro (4. Januar 2023)

harni schrieb:


> Servus
> Hatte von euch schon mal jemand Teillieferungen bei RCZ?
> 
> Hatte lauter Kleinkram mit einem einheitlichen Rabattcode vom November und nur die Bremsen bekommen. Am Lieferschein steht auch der Rest drauf.
> ...


Gibt's nicht, wird dann vermutlich erstattet.


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Januar 2023)

null-2wo schrieb:


> wie gesagt, falls pakete auf der last mile verloren gehen und es keinen zustellnachweis gibt, zahlt der fahrer den sendungswert aus eigener tasche. passiert aber max. drei mal, dann fliegt er (bzw wird nicht mehr beauftragt).


Umso mehr wundert mich der teilweise schlampige Umgang mit den Sendungen. 
Bspw. bekam ich schon ne Mail aufs Handy, "Wurde erfolgreich zugestellt". An mich, obwohl ich noch Stunden später im Büro saß. Die Witzbolde hatten zwei Weinkisten schlicht vor die Eingangstür des Mehrfamilienhauses gestellt, 5m vom Straßenrand weg...


----------



## xforce1 (4. Januar 2023)

Cuthepro schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht, wird dann vermutlich erstattet.


War bei mir bis dato auch so. Wenn was bei so Kleinteilen fehlt, dann kommt es auch nicht nach.

Das ist eine der Eigenheiten von RCZ das sie die Teilmenge einfach so rausschicken. Eigentlich könnten sie die Gutschrift ja auch gleich mitschicken. Bekommen die aber irgendwie nicht hin.
Ist natürlich ärgerlich wegen dem Transport. Speziell wenn das, was man am nötigsten brauchte nicht mitgeschickt wurde. Aber so ist der Laden nun mal. Ggf bekommt man noch ein paar Trostpunkte


----------



## teatimetom (4. Januar 2023)

SHIMANO Oliver Insert SM-BH90
wer isch er denn? Der Oliver ?


----------



## null-2wo (4. Januar 2023)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Umso mehr wundert mich der teilweise schlampige Umgang mit den Sendungen.


geht mir ja genau so  hier passiert das auch häufiger. zuletzt hat der freundliche amazon bote vor weihnachten nen kleinen DIN A5 pappumschlag einfach ins treppenhaus geworfen, und die zustellung mit nem foto "bestätigt". naja paket war jedenfalls weg. der amazon service hat mich auf nachfrage gebeten, bei den anderen hausbewohnern nachzufragen. die hausnummer bezeichnet aber das komplette gelände mit 12 eingängen (die auch nummeriert sind), alle mit denselben fliesen im treppenhaus, und im schnitt 10 firmen pro haus... wie viele davon soll ich denn fragen?  am ende hab ich das geld auch wiederbekommen. 

in dem paket war ein handy für 400 €.


----------



## Jandy (4. Januar 2023)

null-2wo schrieb:


> geht mir ja genau so  hier passiert das auch häufiger. zuletzt hat der freundliche amazon bote vor weihnachten nen kleinen DIN A5 pappumschlag einfach ins treppenhaus geworfen, und die zustellung mit nem foto "bestätigt". naja paket war jedenfalls weg. der amazon service hat mich auf nachfrage gebeten, bei den anderen hausbewohnern nachzufragen. die hausnummer bezeichnet aber das komplette gelände mit 12 eingängen (die auch nummeriert sind), alle mit denselben fliesen im treppenhaus, und im schnitt 10 firmen pro haus... wie viele davon soll ich denn fragen?  am ende hab ich das geld auch wiederbekommen.
> 
> in dem paket war ein handy für 400 €.


Sehr ungewöhnlich. Hochpreise Sendungen wie Handys werden bei Amazon eigentlich nur noch ausgehändigt, wenn man den einmaligen Pin abgleicht


----------



## null-2wo (4. Januar 2023)

Jandy schrieb:


> Sehr ungewöhnlich. Hochpreise Sendungen wie Handys werden bei Amazon eigentlich nur noch ausgehändigt, wenn man den einmaligen Pin abgleicht



noch nie gehört, sowas  der fahrer hat doch keine ahnung, was in dem paket is... whatever, lernen durch schmerz halt.


----------



## Mircwidu (5. Januar 2023)

null-2wo schrieb:


> noch nie gehört, sowas  der fahrer hat doch keine ahnung, was in dem paket is... whatever, lernen durch schmerz halt.


Es gab mal ne Masche, dass durch gewisse Codes die auf den Paketen stehen der Inhalt ableitbar ist. Diese wurden geleert und dann ausgeliefert. Also so ganz geheim scheint es nicht zu sein was in dem Paket ist


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2023)

Mircwidu schrieb:


> Es gab mal ne Masche, dass durch gewisse Codes die auf den Paketen stehen der Inhalt ableitbar ist. Diese wurden geleert und dann ausgeliefert. Also so ganz geheim scheint es nicht zu sein was in dem Paket ist


Da die Codeprüfung für einzelne hochpreisige Artikel eingefügt würde, wissen die Fahrer schon ziemlich genau was da drin ist, aber auch das sie für den schaden gerade stehen, würden, zumal das Gerät ohne richtigen Code es nicht zu lässt das Paket auf ausgeliefert zu scannen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Januar 2023)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da die Codeprüfung für einzelne hochpreisige Artikel eingefügt würde, wissen die Fahrer schon ziemlich genau was da drin ist, aber auch das sie für den schaden gerade stehen, würden, zumal das Gerät ohne richtigen Code es nicht zu lässt das Paket auf ausgeliefert zu scannen..


Ja, eine meiner letzten Amazonlieferungen war mit einem Code verknüpft. Minipaket, 150€, Sohnemann durfte es nicht ohne Code annehmen.  
Einerseits umgeht man so das Problem verschwundener Pakete, weil einfach ins Haus gefeuert. Andererseits kann es kein Nachbar annehmen, alles sehr umständlich...


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2023)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ja, eine meiner letzten Amazonlieferungen war mit einem Code verknüpft. Minipaket, 150€, Sohnemann durfte es nicht ohne Code annehmen.
> Einerseits umgeht man so das Problem verschwundener Pakete, weil einfach ins Haus gefeuert. Andererseits kann es kein Nachbar annehmen, alles sehr umständlich...


Doch Nachbarn können annehmen wenn sie den Code kennen  meine nachtbarn rufen mich dann im Zweifel kurz an... Lasse mir sowas mittlerweile aber meist auf die Arbeit liefern ...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (5. Januar 2023)

Kann jemand etwas über das HR sagen?





						LP RCZ Bike Shop
					

RCZ Bike Shop




					go.mail-coach.com
				



Bin irgendwie zu doof was zu finden....


----------



## Dr.Dos (5. Januar 2023)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über das HR sagen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scheint Lapierre OEM Ware zu sein, schau mal:






						LP REAR Wheel All Mountain 29" Carbon Disc Boost 12x148mm Microspline Black (10LPDAM299CUDBT48MSR) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>LP REAR Wheel All Mountain 29" Carbon Disc Boost 12x148mm Microspline Black (10LPDAM299CUDBT48MSR)</strong></p> <p>Carbon Fiber / Clincher 29"<br />622-30<br />For Disc Brake Mount<br />For Cassette SHIMANO Microspline 12sp</p> <p> </p>




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




Etwas in dieser Art, jedenfalls nicht unterstes Regal:






						Zesty AM Fit 8.0 Ultimate | 2020 | Lapierre Bikes
					

Ein leichtes Mountainbike für mehr Leistung bergauf und gleichzeitig Stabilität bergab. Entdecken Sie online das volle Potenzial des Zesty AM Fit 8.0!




					www.lapierrebikes.com


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2023)

Cura Bremse von Dezember ging ja echt fix. Kommt heute an. Mit fehlt dann nur noch eine MT5 Bremse.


----------



## scnc (6. Januar 2023)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe im November eine Rock Shox Zeb gekauft, welche vorgestern angekommen ist. So weit, so gut. Da aber wie schon bei der letzten Bestellung der Neuwert als Basis für die Verzollung angesetzt wurde, fällt der zu entrichtende Betrag knapp 40 Euro höher aus. Ist das euch auch schon passiert? Und ist in eurer Deklaration auch der Neuwert und nicht der effektiv bezahlte Betrag eingetragen? Nur in der Rechnung ist dann der bezahlte Betrag sichtbar. 
Zur Info, wohne in der Schweiz und läufts ja beim deutschen Zoll einfach besser. Grundsätzlich denke ich, sollte schon in der Deklaration der rabattierte Warenwert stehen.


----------



## goldencore (6. Januar 2023)

Da vermutlich die überwältigende Mehrheit hier aus Deutschland (oder Österreich) bestellt, gibt es eher keine Erfahrungen mit Zollgebühren bei RCZ.


----------



## simonda (6. Januar 2023)

scnc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe im November eine Rock Shox Zeb gekauft, welche vorgestern angekommen ist. So weit, so gut. Da aber wie schon bei der letzten Bestellung der Neuwert als Basis für die Verzollung angesetzt wurde, fällt der zu entrichtende Betrag knapp 40 Euro höher aus. Ist das euch auch schon passiert? Und ist in eurer Deklaration auch der Neuwert und nicht der effektiv bezahlte Betrag eingetragen? Nur in der Rechnung ist dann der bezahlte Betrag sichtbar.
> Zur Info, wohne in der Schweiz und läufts ja beim deutschen Zoll einfach besser. Grundsätzlich denke ich, sollte schon in der Deklaration der rabattierte Warenwert stehen.


Ja, das war bei meiner letzten Bestellung (auch in die CH) genau gleich. Die Einfuhrsteuer wurde anhand des Orginalpreises (ohne Rabatt) berechnet.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2023)

scnc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich habe im November eine Rock Shox Zeb gekauft, welche vorgestern angekommen ist. So weit, so gut. Da aber wie schon bei der letzten Bestellung der Neuwert als Basis für die Verzollung angesetzt wurde, fällt der zu entrichtende Betrag knapp 40 Euro höher aus. Ist das euch auch schon passiert? Und ist in eurer Deklaration auch der Neuwert und nicht der effektiv bezahlte Betrag eingetragen? Nur in der Rechnung ist dann der bezahlte Betrag sichtbar.
> Zur Info, wohne in der Schweiz und läufts ja beim deutschen Zoll einfach besser. Grundsätzlich denke ich, sollte schon in der Deklaration der rabattierte Warenwert stehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1614357Anhang anzeigen 1614358


Ggf mit Rechnung beim Zollamt nachfragen warum nicht der Rechnungswert sondern der UVP herangezogen wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scnc (6. Januar 2023)

goldencore schrieb:


> Da vermutlich die überwältigende Mehrheit hier aus Deutschland (oder Österreich) bestellt, gibt es eher keine Erfahrungen mit Zollgebühren bei RCZ.


Alles klar, war mir jetzt gar nicht bewusst wie läuft mit Bestellungen aus Deutschland oder Österreich.



simonda schrieb:


> Ja, das war bei meiner letzten Bestellung (auch in die CH) genau gleich. Die Einfuhrsteuer wurde anhand des Orginalpreises (ohne Rabatt) berechnet.


Ok, dann frag ich mal bei RCZ nach, ob es nicht möglich ist, das anders zu deklarieren (wenigstens bei Sendungen in die CH).



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ggf mit Rechnung beim Zollamt nachfragen warum nicht der Rechnungswert sondern der UVP herangezogen wurde?


Werde ich noch tun.
Eine nachträgliche Änderung und Rückvergütung ist aber nur möglich gegen eine Gebühr, welche höher wäre als die Einsparnis


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2023)

scnc schrieb:


> Werde ich noch tun.
> Eine nachträgliche Änderung und Rückvergütung ist aber nur möglich gegen eine Gebühr, welche höher wäre als die Einsparnis



D.h. man zahlt für die Beseitigung eines Fehlers  den man nicht zu verantworten hat 😱


----------



## OmarLittle (6. Januar 2023)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> D.h. man zahlt für die Beseitigung eines Fehlers den man nicht zu verantworten hat 😱



Kann man so sehen. Andere würden sagen man bezahlt für die Blauäugigkeit bzw. Sparfuchsigkeit... der ein oder andere Eidgenosse wird zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach so argumentieren.


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2023)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass man daraus lernt. Hab den Fehler mit Sachen aus UK auch schonmal gemacht. Ist man als EU Bürger zum Glück nicht mehr gewohnt.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2023)

JDEM schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass man daraus lernt. Hab den Fehler mit Sachen aus UK auch schonmal gemacht. Ist man als EU Bürger zum Glück nicht mehr gewohnt.


Kommt halt drauf an wo man bestellt bei crc und wiggel gibt es keine Überraschungen... Hab beruflich aber auch mit einem Hersteller immer Mal wieder Spass wenn es um Garantieaustausch von Ersatzteilen geht, wird dafür ein Wert angegeben sagt der Zoll her mit der Kohle...


----------



## scnc (6. Januar 2023)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> D.h. man zahlt für die Beseitigung eines Fehlers  den man nicht zu verantworten hat 😱


Der Zoll stellt sich vermutlich auf den Standpunkt, dass die Deklaration falsch ausgefüllt ist und die dient als Basis. Daher sehe ich die Ursache eher bei RCZ.



OmarLittle schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen. Andere würden sagen man bezahlt für die Blauäugigkeit bzw. Sparfuchsigkeit... der ein oder andere Eidgenosse wird zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach so argumentieren.


Etwas blauäugig sind wir ja alle, oder? Du weisst ja nie was du bekommst



JDEM schrieb:


> Ich würde auch sagen, dass man daraus lernt. Hab den Fehler mit Sachen aus UK auch schonmal gemacht. Ist man als EU Bürger zum Glück nicht mehr gewohnt.





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kommt halt drauf an wo man bestellt bei crc und wiggel gibt es keine Überraschungen... Hab beruflich aber auch mit einem Hersteller immer Mal wieder Spass wenn es um Garantieaustausch von Ersatzteilen geht, wird dafür ein Wert angegeben sagt der Zoll her mit der Kohle...



Meine Erfahrung mit RCZ war halt bisher gut, 4 Bestellung in den letzten paar Jahren und immer war alles i.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2023)

scnc schrieb:


> Der Zoll stellt sich vermutlich auf den Standpunkt, dass die Deklaration falsch ausgefüllt ist und die dient als Basis. Daher sehe ich die Ursache eher bei RCZ.


Dann nives zur Schnecke machen😉


----------



## G.Fahr (6. Januar 2023)

morph027 schrieb:


> Ka, ich habs mal bestellt.
> 
> Edit findet im Internet https://www.worldbikeformia.it/prodotto/dt-swiss-xm-1700-spline/ uns die sehen nach CL aus. Mir wurscht, mag ich eh lieber


Dort steht aber 6-Loch-Aufnahme in der Beschreibung. Musst dich überraschen lassen.


----------



## morph027 (Samstag um 07:52)

Alles andere würde mich bei RCZ auch überraschen 😁


----------



## Dr.Dos (Sonntag um 12:44)

Gleich ist der Hauptthread wieder zu


----------



## Alexi76 (Dienstag um 07:28)

Hello ,i ordeded 2 Zeb forks .. One arrived yesterday ,but the other one get lost .. its shipped on 21.12 ,already 20 days in transit to Bulgaria .. doesnt seems normal and RCZ dont answer to my emails .


----------



## OmarLittle (Dienstag um 09:27)

Alexi76 schrieb:


> RCZ dont answer to my emails



As stated many times before: first level support seems to be ONE single person. A little patience would be nice. You should not expect a customer service like with "normal" shops.
All my mails were answered so far, but sometimes it may take some time.


----------



## Dr.Dos (Dienstag um 11:03)

Die Roadies wurde heute sicher extrem feucht im Schritt wegen der DA Powermeter 😋


----------



## flowforfun (Dienstag um 11:07)

Blöde Frage: Die E-13 Laufräder, sind das teilweise Nobrainer "fürs Hochregallager" bei den Preisen? Sind die "gut"/bewährt? Oder ist das Resteramsch, ich blick da nicht durch......


----------



## xforce1 (Dienstag um 11:16)

Gibt solche und solche Meinungen, aber eher positiv. Klar es gab schon mal Probleme. Aber dadurch das die früher bei YT in Massen verbaut wurden sind dann die Anzahl der Proibleme angesichts der Stückzahlen die YT in den deutschen Markt gepumpt wieder relativ.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Dienstag um 11:34)

Abraten kann ich zumindest von den LG1 bzw. TRS LRS (ohne Plus) bei härtere Gangart. Deren Felgen sind sehr dellenanfällig. Die LG1+ bzw TRS+ Felgen dürften wegen einer andern AL-Legierung besser sein.

Auf die Angaben im Shop (wie Maulweite der Felgen) würde ich auch nicht 100% vertrauen. Da gibt es etwas durcheinander. Teilweise auch unterschiedliche Angaben zwischen fr und de Seite (z.b. beim 27,5 LG1 Race Carbon DH VR).
Mal sehen was kommt (habe ein LG1+ HR fürs Enduro und nen Satz Carbon LR fürs DH Bike bestellt).

Edit:
Am besten sich über die Produkte bei E13 auf der Seite direkt informieren








						E*Thirteen
					

Home of e*thirteen components




					www.ethirteen.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (Dienstag um 11:47)

Alexi76 schrieb:


> its shipped on 21.12 ,already 20 days in transit to Bulgaria .. doesnt seems normal and RCZ dont answer to my emails


You have to contact the logistics company who is transporting the goods, not RCZ.


----------



## OmarLittle (Dienstag um 11:50)

flowforfun schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Die E-13 Laufräder, sind das teilweise Nobrainer "fürs Hochregallager" bei den Preisen? Sind die "gut"/bewährt? Oder ist das Resteramsch, ich blick da nicht durch......



TRS Race Carbon 27,5 lief diesen Sommer bei mir als "Ghetto-Mullet" Hinterrad im Bikepark problemlos. Wiege knapp über 100 kg und fahre nicht besonders materialschonend. Freilauf ist sehr laut, muss man mögen.


----------



## AgentZero0 (Dienstag um 11:52)

Hab auch einen Satz E13 Carbon mit den 31mm vorn und 28mm hinten bestellt, um mal Carbonfelgen zu testen schon ein guter Preis, auch wenn die nicht viel leichter als Alufelgen sind.

Dazu hab ich gestern Glück gehabt und die Truvativ Kurbel plus goldener Kassette bekommen. 
Wenn das alles geliefert wird und mal eine günstige Pike Ultimate zu haben ist, wird es Zeit für n+1.


----------



## GrazerTourer (Dienstag um 12:05)

Zeb Select ist da und wird einmal weggeräumt _g_

Lieferumfang: Gabel, zwei Tokens und ein Rock Shox Pickerl.


----------



## Cheet (Dienstag um 18:33)

Cura 4 + 203er Scheiben   am 22.12.geoerdert, heut angekommen
Vr. Standardleitung ca 95cm. /
Hr. Speedlock/ lang genug 🤷

Lieferung " Mondial Relay " 
Sollte per GSL kommen, nun doch DPD.  Vorab Email info von dpd 👍


----------



## Waldschleicher (Dienstag um 18:46)

Wer hatte hier noch das Niner geordert...?


----------



## Alexi76 (Mittwoch um 07:08)

Come to daddy


----------



## AgentZero0 (Mittwoch um 20:14)

Hab heute ohne irgendeine Nachfrage 2000 Punkte bekommen.
War wohl das XM1700 Vorerrad, gab es das zwischenzeitlich noch einmal günstiger? Aber an sich ja ganz nett, ist das so üblich, wenn die die Preise senken?


> dear Sir following price drop, we offer you 2000 points in your account valid one year best regards Nieves RCZ


----------



## Steefan (Mittwoch um 20:26)

Nee... unaufgefordert habe ich die noch nie bekommen. Glückwunsch!

Edit: Stimmt nicht ganz. Wenn RCZ storniert, gibt es (hin und wieder) Punkte als Trostpflaster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flix123 (Gestern um 13:21)

Dr.Dos schrieb:


> Die Roadies wurde heute sicher extrem feucht im Schritt wegen der DA Powermeter 😋








						SHIMANO Pédalier DURA-ACE FC-R9100-P Power Meter 11sp 53/39 w/o BB 172.5mm (226158902) RCZ Bike Shop
					

<p><strong>SHIMANO Pédalier DURA-ACE FC-R9100-P Power Meter 11sp 53/39 w/o BB 172.5mm (226158902)</strong></p> <p>Chainring: 53/39<br />Length :172.5mm<br />2x11</p> <p><br />Bottom Bracket not including</p> <p>Dura Ace, FC-R9100-P, 11-fach, mit




					www.rczbikeshop.com
				




RCZSHIP4

Wer es verpasst hat. Code ist aktuell wieder gültig und die oben verlinkten Kurbel ist aktuell bestellbar. Anzahl natürlich nicht bekannt. Evtl nur eine

Edith:weg


----------



## GrazerTourer (Gestern um 15:01)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Hab heute ohne irgendeine Nachfrage 2000 Punkte bekommen.
> War wohl das XM1700 Vorerrad, gab es das zwischenzeitlich noch einmal günstiger? Aber an sich ja ganz nett, ist das so üblich, wenn die die Preise senken?


Cool, ich hab 0 Punkte (5 bestellte Artikel) _ggg_ wie kommt ma zu denen? haha


----------



## rzOne20 (Gestern um 15:10)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cool, ich hab 0 Punkte (5 bestellte Artikel) _ggg_ wie kommt ma zu denen? haha


Ich hab 1000, und 1000 abgelaufene. Was kann man mit den Punkten machen?


----------



## Sub-Zero (Gestern um 15:17)

Kann man bei einer weiteren Bestellung einlösen. 1000Punkte sind 10€.
Hatte mal 1000 Punkte für ne Stortiernierung eines Dämpfers von Seiten RCZ bekommen sowie weitere Punkten als Erstattung bei einer Falschlieferung (die Schellen für die Code) bekommen, d.h. den Wert der Artikel in Punkte (plus paar Punkte dazu).


----------



## youdontknow (Gestern um 15:17)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Ich hab 1000, und 1000 abgelaufene. Was kann man mit den Punkten machen?


Auf Bestellungen anwenden und dadurch (zusätzlichen) Rabatt erhalten. (1 Punkt = 0.01€?)


----------



## AgentZero0 (Gestern um 15:45)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cool, ich hab 0 Punkte (5 bestellte Artikel) _ggg_ wie kommt ma zu denen? haha


Hatte auch mal für einen von RCZ stornierten Artikel 5000 Punkte bekommen, das mit den ungefragten Punkten da der Artikel günstiger geworden ist, hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen bis jetzt.


Sub-Zero schrieb:


> 1000€ sind 10€.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steefan (Gestern um 16:15)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> und 1000 abgelaufene



Mit den abgelaufenen Punkten? Gar nichts.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Gestern um 16:17)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal für einen von RCZ stornierten Artikel 5000 Punkte bekommen, das mit den ungefragten Punkten da der Artikel günstiger geworden ist, hab ich noch nicht mitbekommen bis jetzt.


sollte 1000Punkte = 10€ heisen.   🤣


----------



## Nereva (Gestern um 23:04)

Habe Gestern auch die LYrik Ultimate bei BDiscoutn geschossen und habe jetzt die Order bei RCZ über 
ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002)​Jemand interesse Für Selbstkostenpreis+Versand?


----------



## Stetox (Gestern um 23:53)

Nereva schrieb:


> Habe Gestern auch die LYrik Ultimate bei BDiscoutn geschossen und habe jetzt die Order bei RCZ über
> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002)​Jemand interesse Für Selbstkostenpreis+Versand?


Zum Selbstkostenpreis wirst Du die Gabel im Bikemarkt sicher los. Und günstige Konkurrenz ärgert gierige Reseller 🤭


----------



## michael66 (Gestern um 23:56)

Nereva schrieb:


> Habe Gestern auch die LYrik Ultimate bei BDiscoutn geschossen und habe jetzt die Order bei RCZ über
> ROCKSHOX Fork LYRIK ULTIMATE RC2 29" DeBonAir 160mm BOOST 15x110mm Black (00.4020.613.002)​Jemand interesse Für Selbstkostenpreis+Versand?


Ich habe Interesse.
Wie teuer war die Gabel denn plus Versand?


----------

